
First Input Delay - AshishGupta93
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/05/first-input-delay
======
crocal
Err... What’s exciting about this? I probably missed something.

~~~
dmitriid
Consider Macbook Pro waking up from sleep.

The screen may appear and the mouse may become responsive: that's time to
interaction.

The box input will still be inactive and/or touchid will not yet work: time to
first input.

It's very important to know when or how users are hindered from/during using
your product

~~~
Fnoord
Good recent example. Here's an older one.

Back in the days (90s, begin of 00s), Windows would boot up, but it wouldn't
be usable right away since various of its services and programs were still
starting up.

Once it was started up, MSIE would launch very quick. Quicker than Netscape or
Mozilla indeed. That's because MSIE was pretty much already running when
Windows got started.

